# Ein großes Lob!



## hazm (15. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Community,

Ich habe soeben die neue Datenbank gesehen und bin begeistert.

Daher möchte ich im Namen aller Mitglieder ein großes Lob an die zuständigen Administratoren ausprechen! Denn solch eine große Datenbank erstens zu erschaffen, zweitens zu pflegen und zu verwalten ist nicht einfach. Das ganze ist sehr übersichtlich, gut sortiert und vollständig, zumindest vom momentanen Standpunkt des Spiels aus gesehen... 
Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so.

Danke dafür, wehe ihr haltet diese Datenbank nicht sauber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG hazm

[_Kritik und Vorschläge sind auch hier erwünscht_]


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## Gr33n^ (15. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Falsches Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Bitte verschieben!

@TE
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, insgesamt sehr gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (15. November 2008)

Auch wenn es das falsche Forum ist, stimm ich dem TE zu. Jetzt nur fix noch endlich den Charakterplaner anpassen und vernünftig im WoW-Bereich verlinken und ich bin glücklich

Grüße


----------



## Tal (15. November 2008)

und wiso im Namen aller Mitglieder?? Finde das neue zwar auch hübsch und es reagiert schneller als das alte. Aber tu doch sowas nicht einfach in meinem Namen^^


----------



## neo1986 (15. November 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Auch wenn es das falsche Forum ist, stimm ich dem TE zu. Jetzt nur fix noch endlich den Charakterplaner anpassen und vernünftig im WoW-Bereich verlinken und ich bin glücklich
> 
> Grüße


Ganz genau.


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2008)

Also schnell, schön und übersichtlich ist die Datenbank schon, aber 2 Sachen stören mich schon etwas:

1. Bei den neuen Rezepten fehlen noch die Skillvorraussetzungen. Schon klar, daß das evtl. tricky sein kann den Blasc-Client ständig an einen neuen WoW-Client anzupassen damit die Daten automatisch übernommen werden, aber ich denke es wäre durchaus ein vertrtetbarer Aufwand das einen Praktikanten manuell machen zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Bisher habe ich noch keine Suchfunktion gefunden, bei der ich z.B. nach allen Edelsteinen mit bestimmten Stats suchen kann. 
Evtl. bin ich aber auch nur zu blöd die Funktion zu finden...

Ich denke mal, daß das zwei Punkte sind an denen noch gearbeitet werden wird, von daher freue ich mich jetzt erstmal über die Verbesserungen, die die Datenbank heute schon bietet.


----------



## LeetoN2k (15. November 2008)

Die neue DB ist echt der HAMMER! Das Design ist ubernice und einfach alles.. ^^
Was ich noch nicht gefunden habe sind an den Mobs die Dropps und Kürschnerloots ;D

Und im Talentplaner kann man irgendwie nur den Todesritter machen ?


----------



## Edelstoff (15. November 2008)

Gefällt mir zwar auch, aber ich fühl mich übergangen wenn sowas in meinem Namen gemacht wird ohne das man (Fau) mich fragt ...

und um zwei Uhr Nachmittag jemand mit "Guten Morgen" zu begrüßen find ich sogar für Samstag und Spiele-Zocker gewagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

